

"If you're just doing stuff a little better, how can you change the world?" - gkoberger
http://gkoberger.net/m/startup-school#mz

======
ravikalaga
Your notes are more or less similar to mine, definitely better presented. I
see a common thread in almost all the stories by the speakers, product is the
king and that's relatively the easy part. Everyone has company/people issues
and your really cannot figure it out so the actual "startup" part is going to
be a rush anyway.

Get the product right and eventually the rest of the things will fall in
place.

